# West Point War Studies Conference



## Marauder06 (Nov 4, 2020)

If you're looking for a break from the election craziness, West Point's War Studies Conference is going on.  Agenda is below, as is the Microsoft Teams link.

Join Microsoft Teams Meeting


----------

